# 9th Annual "FITCHBURG RIDES" Show Is ON !!   Sunday, May 29th, 8:00am - 2:00pm



## Handyman (Apr 10, 2022)

Our 9th Annual “Fitchburg Rides”, Antique & Classic Bicycle Sale & Swap is On! Got bikes to sell? Want to buy an antique or classic cruiser? This is the place to be. Over 79 vendors from all over the Northeast last year! Join in on the fun Sunday, May 29th, free to set-up, free admission. Questions? Contact one of the team members on the flyer or message me.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Apr 10, 2022)

Nice !!!


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 24, 2022)

Yay !


----------



## 66TigerCat (May 23, 2022)

One week away. Who's going ?


----------



## Handyman (May 23, 2022)

I'll be bringing several Ivers to the show. One of them this very nice 1938 Truss Frame roadster, priced at $795, another is this drop frame roadster for parts or restoration priced at $250.  Also, bringing many Iver parts and a good selection of misc. parts.  Hope to see you.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (May 25, 2022)

*Fitchburg Rides Bicycle Swap is this Sunday*.....................................................................*Hope to see you !!  Pete in Fitchburg*


----------



## bthoff (May 28, 2022)

I'll be there....with whatever random stuff I pull outta the shed.


----------



## tanksalot (May 29, 2022)

Fitchburg Rides show photos


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)

It was a great show! Close to 70 venders.


----------



## phantom (May 29, 2022)

Any idea how much that 57/58 Red and Black Hornet DeLuxe was/is ?  Thanks


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 29, 2022)

I had to snatch and grab this morning ..Thanks Dean .  
Said hi to Catfish and bolted.
Great turnout ! Perfect day for it.
Thanks Joel, Dave, and Pete


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)

ivrjhnsn said:


> I had to snatch and grab this morning ..Thanks Dean .
> Said hi to Catfish and bolted.
> Great turnout ! Perfect day for it.
> Thanks Joel, Dave, and Pete



I was wondering where you went. I thought you'd be there a little longer.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 29, 2022)

catfish said:


> I was wondering where you went. I thought you'd be there a little longer.





Like to have stayed longer..Alot of great people there . Gotta lot of stuff to do..Deep sea fishing tommoro . Up at 2am .


----------



## Handyman (May 29, 2022)

Our 9th Annual “Fitchburg Rides” event was a huge success with an overflow crowd of vendors and bicycles for as far as you could see !! Lots of bikes, parts, and cash changed hands as enthusiasts added to their collections and discovered those hard to find parts to complete their projects. Thanks to all who attended with a special thanks to the “Fitchburg Rides” team of Joel Kaddy, Dave Wourinen and Pete Capodagli for organizing and planning this event.  *See Over 40 More Pics On Our "Fitchburg Rides" Facebook Page......just follow the link below: *





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2022)




----------

